# What do you think he looks like now?



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

Caught this guy on my trail cam, well I have caught a lot of bucks on the cam, but had a little mishap with the SD card and just barely got another one put back in Wednesday. Cant wait to check it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

My guess is he looks about done. I'd be suprised if he added more than a couple of inches. He looks like a young 2 year old buck.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

He'll grow some more. I think he'll turn out to be a respectable deer--maybe 20" wide or so. I'd say he is a definite shooter--especially if you're chasing him with a bow. Good luck.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

July 3rd photo-- he'll grow more. Probably put on 2-4 inches per point off the beam (excluding the eyeguard.) Might get a little wider, depending on how lays out.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Please dont think i was taking a dig with my response. I wasnt!

This is what I think he will finish up like
This buck was right on 24" and looked very simular to yours.

Its a nice deer you have for public land general season hope you get an arrow in it.


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

Well I know where there are bigger bucks in the area, but I have a few first time ever hunters doing archery with me this year, so if this guys keeps coming in we will be flinging arrows for sure. I cant wait till opening morning, plenty of deer hitting this area and a tree stand set up. Plus I have only had one kill shot myself but I also have only shot at one. One shot one kill so far so here is to a good year.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a tag but I could honestly care less if I tag out. This year its all about first time bowhunters and they will all be hunting with the mentality if its brown its down. I think I'm more excited this year then ever. Cant wait! 

Good luck to you and your friends.


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks, Yeah cant wait to get our deer then its on to the elk. cant wait till my bro in law shoots his first one. good luck with your first time hunters.


swbuckmaster said:


> I have a tag but I could honestly care less if I tag out. This year its all about first time bowhunters and they will all be hunting with the mentality if its brown its down. I think I'm more excited this year then ever. Cant wait!
> 
> Good luck to you and your friends.


----------



## Stikflikr (Jul 24, 2013)

At least you're seeing the deer. I do have a couple of skinheads on mine but they're 99% elk. (which is why I'm there. I just got back from making the rounds and haven't seen what I have yet. It's like Christmas morning here right now.


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

That's why I pack my laptop in so I can see right there ha ha


Stikflikr said:


> At least you're seeing the deer. I do have a couple of skinheads on mine but they're 99% elk. (which is why I'm there. I just got back from making the rounds and haven't seen what I have yet. It's like Christmas morning here right now.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

REKDLife said:


> That's why I pack my laptop in so I can see right there ha ha


Dude that sucks, take a little digital camera that takes a SD card and swap the card out to view them. OR buy an in-field card viewer. But they're expensive


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

It doesn't suck, I just throw it in my back pack and hike on in. I usually try to load up my back pack when hiking in anyways, that way it gives me more exercise for when I actually have to pack a deer or elk out. I would recommend anybody load there pack up while hiking if they are a hunter to prepare for the hunt anyways.


outdoorser said:


> Dude that sucks, take a little digital camera that takes a SD card and swap the card out to view them. OR buy an in-field card viewer. But they're expensive


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

If you have a smart phone, buy a card reader that will plug into it. I bought a micro USB card reader that plugs into my Galaxy S3 for $20. Now I don't even have to swap cards. Rather, I simply copy all pics from the card onto my phone, delete pics from card and put card back into camera, then look at pics on my phone.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I think that buck will grow more. His tips are pretty balled up in the photo. That was a month ago, I bet he's about done growing now and has 3-4 inches on each of those tines.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

archerben said:


> If you have a smart phone, buy a card reader that will plug into it. I bought a micro USB card reader that plugs into my Galaxy S3 for $20. Now I don't even have to swap cards. Rather, I simply copy all pics from the card onto my phone, delete pics from card and put card back into camera, then look at pics on my phone.


I do the same but with my ipad. Works great.


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

archerben said:


> If you have a smart phone, buy a card reader that will plug into it. I bought a micro USB card reader that plugs into my Galaxy S3 for $20. Now I don't even have to swap cards. Rather, I simply copy all pics from the card onto my phone, delete pics from card and put card back into camera, then look at pics on my phone.


 I do the same thing but with my laptop


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

And this is what he looks like now


----------

